# Yamaha Aventage RX-A3040 9-Channel AV Receiver Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

*Introduction*
This Yamaha has pretty much all the right bits and pieces to compete with the top models from competing brands. Lots of channels, lots of power, network streaming capability, compatibility with all the current audio and video formats and interfaces, plenty of decoding and upscaling options, network control app, automated room correction and EQ, high quality materials, the list goes on. Some of the features highlighted by Yamaha are: Premium electronic components, anti-resonance design and symmetrical amplifier layout, Dolby Atmos, 4k and HDMI 2.0 support, YPAO R.S.C. and optimization of compressed audio/video content.

Read The Full Review


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great review Peter! After reading the review I had one question (I don't recall seeing some info, and will be embarrassed if it was included, and I missed it)... Does the Yamaha EQ both subs or only one?


----------



## BNestico (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you think this will have an update for dts:X when the time comes?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Great review Peter! After reading the review I had one question (I don't recall seeing some info, and will be embarrassed if it was included, and I missed it)... Does the Yamaha EQ both subs or only one?


As far as I can tell it configures the two subs independently. To be honest, the way it handled dual subs was a bit confusing to me at times.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

BNestico said:


> Do you think this will have an update for dts:X when the time comes?


Good question. I would tend to say no, since Yamaha has generally favored its own proprietary DSP over Dolby PL, DTS Neo, etc. Since they have adopted Atmos now, it is certainly conceivable that they could introduce DTS:X into the lineup at some point. I would expect it to happen with their next line of new relievers though, as opposed to a firmware update for the 2014 models. We should start getting more details about DTS:X in the next month or two.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> As far as I can tell it configures the two subs independently. To be honest, the way it handled dual subs was a bit confusing to me at times.


Do you think it handles 2 subs as well as Audyssey? I am really thinking of moving from Denon to Yamaha for my next AVP or AVR, and the sub handling could be the decision maker for me.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Do you think it handles 2 subs as well as Audyssey? I am really thinking of moving from Denon to Yamaha for my next AVP or AVR, and the sub handling could be the decision maker for me.


I haven't run Audyssey on my current setup yet but will be doing so this week. I can post some general impressions here but will save the meat for my upcoming Denon X4100 review.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the great review, Peter. Sounds like a very solid unit.

Is there a way to keep YAPO from managing bass? I prefer to feed bass management out to a parametric equalizer...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Thanks for the great review, Peter. Sounds like a very solid unit.
> 
> Is there a way to keep YAPO from managing bass? I prefer to feed bass management out to a parametric equalizer...


I'm not sure about this. I haven't shipped it back yet so I'll take a look this week and see if I can give you a definite answer.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Audyssey XT32 with Sub EQ will send a warble tone to each sub independently, which will level match and set the distance of each sub. Then it sends another warble tone to both subs combined for the parametric equalization filtering. Most other dual outputs from YPAO, MCACC, etc, have simply internally split the subwoofer output, so they do not get independently setup, but they do both get equalized, although it is no where close to the 512 filters of resolution that XT32 offers for the subwoofer alone. I think YPAO and MCACC use up to 8 filters. 

You could check how the new 3040 handles sub processing pretty easy with how many warble tones it sends for the subs during the first listening position measurements. A before and after REW graph on the sub response will tell you how well it actually equalizes the subs.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Audyssey XT32 with Sub EQ will send a warble tone to each sub independently, which will level match and set the distance of each sub. Then it sends another warble tone to both subs combined for the parametric equalization filtering. Most other dual outputs from YPAO, MCACC, etc, have simply internally split the subwoofer output, so they do not get independently setup, but they do both get equalized, although it is no where close to the 512 filters of resolution that XT32 offers for the subwoofer alone. I think YPAO and MCACC use up to 8 filters.
> 
> You could check how the new 3040 handles sub processing pretty easy with how many warble tones it sends for the subs during the first listening position measurements. A before and after REW graph on the sub response will tell you how well it actually equalizes the subs.


YPAO sends separate tones to the subs and adjusts level and distance independently. The A3040 allowed me to configure dual subs as either front and rear or left and right. Front and rear suited my needs so that's how I left it. Some listening modes make use of only one, and others use both, and some allow you to choose one or both (which is one thing I found rather confusing about this AVR). Based on the before/after frequency response graphs, I'd guess they are combined for EQ similar to the Audyssey method. As far as frequency range and number of filters for YPAO's sub EQ, I don't know the details. These are the post-YPAO settings for distance and level:

 
(front sub shown outside front left speaker, rear sub shown between surround back speakers)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... using one or the other subs does seem strange. Especially if they are equalized together. If it is only using one sub for a particular mode, that single sub likely won't be equalized correctly, since it was equalized based on the other sub's interaction with it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... using one or the other subs does seem strange. Especially if they are equalized together. If it is only using one sub for a particular mode, that single sub likely won't be equalized correctly, since it was equalized based on the other sub's interaction with it.


Unless... It is doing calibration individually, and both together, and then selecting which cal to use per mode. I would prefer to be able to select one or both if this is the way it does it as it would be nice to kick one sub down for late night bass heavy action flics.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That would be pretty sophisticated for sure, although it shouldn't really make a difference, not if it calibrates the second sub to compensate for the -6dB decrease in output. I don't see the point in only using one or the other, not since bass is non-localized.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll try to tinker some more with it this week. I've got the Denon hooked up in the HT already but I should be able to rig something in the garage with what I've got laying around. I tried taking another look at the manual for info about the dual sub options but it's still not clear.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It would be neat to see an REW comparison between the two... if you can make that happen.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> That would be pretty sophisticated for sure, although it shouldn't really make a difference, not if it calibrates the second sub to compensate for the -6dB decrease in output. I don't see the point in only using one or the other, not since bass is non-localized.


The only thing I can think of is when you listen to music you may not want as much bass. We use our subs as part of our 2 channel setup as they cross over at 80Hz. The only other thing would be that with one less sub it might be better for late night viewing, but then again they could just put a setting on the AVR to turn down the bass.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> The only thing I can think of is when you listen to music you may not want as much bass. We use our subs as part of our 2 channel setup as they cross over at 80Hz. The only other thing would be that with one less sub it might be better for late night viewing, but then again they could just put a setting on the AVR to turn down the bass.


It's certainly possible. One setting that seemed to affect whether one or both subs were active for certain listening modes was the "Extra Bass" setting. But if I recall, turning it off didn't always disable one of the subs and vice-versa. If I get the chance this week I'll play with it and take some notes. It's worth having a good understanding of what it can and cannot do with dual subs.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... using one or the other subs does seem strange. Especially if they are equalized together. If it is only using one sub for a particular mode, that single sub likely won't be equalized correctly, since it was equalized based on the other sub's interaction with it.


Hi Sonnie is it possible that it is EQing each separately then it does its own combined calculations when both subs are used. But when it isn't using both in the dsp mode, it uses the single sub calculation as we are accustomed to.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The A3040's built-in PEQ (which can be set manually or by YPAO) allows for separate filters to be set on the two sub channels. The lowest center frequency on the sub channels is about 31Hz. You can also view YPAO's PEQ filters after setup. You can't adjust the YPAO curves but you could certainly use them as a starting point for a manual curve to be tweaked (based on REW measurements, etc). This makes the Yamaha very appealing in my opinion.

Although I did not make use of the manual PEQ settings during the review I have since experimented with them in a different room/setup with very good results. I also ran YPAO on this 2nd setup, making use of all 8 mic positions (instead of just 6) which appears to have improved the results as well. I'll post some pre/post EQ graphs this week.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sonnie said:


> Most other dual outputs from YPAO, MCACC, etc, have simply internally split the subwoofer output, so they do not get independently setup, but they do both get equalized,


This is not the case for YPAO RSC.
The Yammys that have YPAO RSC are able to to be configured a dual mono or in stereo mode. During the auto cal sequence YPAO RSC will setup each sub independently.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

littlejohn74 said:


> This is not the case for YPAO RSC.
> The Yammys that have YPAO RSC are able to to be configured a dual mono or in stereo mode. During the auto cal sequence YPAO RSC will setup each sub independently.


The A3040 is equipped with YPAO RSC and as stated above it did configure the two subs independently.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,
Please forgive my english.
I have decided to become a member of this very good and serious forum after reading the excellent thread
"Audyssey MultEQ FAQ and Setup Guide" by AudiocRaver. If you look at my system it is not a "war machine" as many here. But I discovered a few months ago that it was no as bad as it sounded since I bought my RX-V773 after that I discovered all the PEQ and YPAO toys. Since then, I read a lot on many forum and learned a lot. 
I understand a little bit more waht I can do with my room HT. 
Maybe, one day I will have the courage to download REW EqWivard. For now, I have put the sub at a better place, checked it with test tones from Realtrap 20hz to 200hz, changed front speakers setup. I can not changed the surrounds and must leave the furnitures, the curtains etc. as they are...you now why!
For now I would like to squeeze all the juice that I can from YPAO before going further (it is not YPAO R.S.C. but I upgrded my firmware version from 1.22 to 1.85 and also bizar that it seems, YPAO does a much better job since then. I do not know why but my ears don't lie!)

But, I felt as an orphent because I do not have Audyssey ( or a looser !) I have "only" YPAO.

My question:

Did you used the precious advices of AudiocRaver about micro placement (for Audyssey) with YPAO? Does it make a difference ? Do you have some advice to help to get a better eq with it?

Thank you in advance. If I am not at the good thread for this discussion pleas do not hesitate to correct me.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Nothing wrong with using YPAO. Yes Audyssey XT32 is one of the best, but there are other great options. As you have noted, YPAO's manual PEQ is a powerful tool which Audyssey does not provide. Although Wayne's setup guide is designed for Audyssey, his mic placement guidelines can be applied to other types of room correction, including YPAO. Don't be intimidated by REW. Our forum has lots of very experienced users that would be happy to help you with specific questions once you have it installed.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

FargateOne said:


> Hello,
> Please forgive my english.
> I have decided to become a member of this very good and serious forum after reading the excellent thread
> "Audyssey MultEQ FAQ and Setup Guide" by AudiocRaver. If you look at my system it is not a "war machine" as many here. But I discovered a few months ago that it was no as bad as it sounded since I bought my RX-V773 after that I discovered all the PEQ and YPAO toys. Since then, I read a lot on many forum and learned a lot.
> ...


1. Internet forums are great, but you often need to take a step back and see the forest through the trees.
Audyssey isn't as great as some would have you believe. Don't get me wrong, it's pretty good.. but is it better than YPAO? debatable.....
I have a Denon X4100 (Audyssey XT32) and a Yammy CX-A5000 & Crown XLS2000 combo. (YPAO RSC). As long as I do the full 8 point calibration, the Yammy will sound better every time. Every body who has done comparisons at my place says the Yammy has more detail and is "clearer".
I'll admit that I ran REW and manually tweaked the subs. Without this manual intervention then I would give the advantage to the Dennon.

2. IMHO, To get the best out of any automated room correction system, if multipoint sampling is available, then it would be wise to sample as many points as possible.

3. Audyssey, is be the better system for the average consumer as it does a better job than YPAO out of the box. But for the enthusiast who is willing to tweak, YPAO will yield better results (at least in my house)

4. If you're after a genuine plug n play room correction system, then consider an Antimode unit. Either an 8033s or Dual Core 2.0. I recently purchased a dual core 2.0 and it's hands down the easiest and best sounding of the three for room correction.

5. If you have the time, it is worth the time and effort to experiment with different locations to place the mic for sampling. even a few inches can make a noticeable difference.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks littlejohn74 to share your experience with a Yamaha receiver.

I will try this week-end some micro patterns from AudioCraver with only 3 inches around the PLPC. I had tried only 4 positions at more than 6 inches in each direction from the PLPC; it helps but maybe I will get better results. I will come back to tell.
I do appreciate your suggestion for a plug and play room correction system (I am a kind of dinosaure with all the computers and softwares !!). I will come to that one day.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

FargateOne said:


> Thanks littlejohn74 to share your experience with a Yamaha receiver.
> 
> I will try this week-end some micro patterns from AudioCraver with only 3 inches around the PLPC. I had tried only 4 positions at more than 6 inches in each direction from the PLPC; it helps but maybe I will get better results. I will come back to tell.
> I do appreciate your suggestion for a plug and play room correction system (I am a kind of dinosaure with all the computers and softwares !!). I will come to that one day.


Try a larger area than that.. I find that I get the best results from YPAO when I go at 1- 2ft beyond the listening area in all directions.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,
I tried 3 differents area of 8 positions for the mic YPAO with . The one that works better was with 3inches beyong the the sweet spot with 2 measurements at 8 inches left and right. When I choosed 1 and 2 feet beyond, sound esspacially from the center channel is like in a tunnel of concrete. Maybe it has to do with my room that it is small ( 1340 cu feet for 15'4'' lenght, 11'6'' width and 7'6'' height)

A question to Littlejohn74 about Antimode 8033s. If I understand well, it will equalize the sub only. Doing that, will it help YPAO to do a better job on the other frequencies for the 5 other channel? 
Thanks


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

FargateOne said:


> Hello,
> I tried 3 differents area of 8 positions for the mic YPAO with . The one that works better was with 3inches beyong the the sweet spot with 2 measurements at 8 inches left and right. When I choosed 1 and 2 feet beyond, sound esspacially from the center channel is like in a tunnel of concrete. Maybe it has to do with my room that it is small ( 1340 cu feet for 15'4'' lenght, 11'6'' width and 7'6'' height)
> 
> A question to Littlejohn74 about Antimode 8033s. If I understand well, it will equalize the sub only. Doing that, will it help YPAO to do a better job on the other frequencies for the 5 other channel?
> Thanks



It's definitely worth the effort to experiment with sampling locations. 
I've found the pattern which is seen in some of Yamaha's literature to be the best in my room.

With regards to Antimode,yes, the 8033S will only correct your sub, but it really depends on how badly your room is responding. If you have modes which are off the charts, then it would difficult for the mid - high frequencies to sound any good.
YPAO will be the same for the mids and treble, but over bearing bass can easily muddy the sound.
So before you spend any money, measure your subwoofers response and see what needs to be corrected. Antimode will do wonders if you have lots of resonating modes. If your troubles are elsewhere, then an Antimode may have limited effect.

I noticed in another thread you posted that you're not able to play with REW. IMO, if you are really aren't able to measure and quantify results, then any you do or anything that is recommended is only a guess.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,
remember that I am a beginner in all that stuff. For the moment I try to understand the basics.
I play my cd test tones for 20 hz to 250hz. My SPL is Galaxy CM-140 (not calibrated). I put the crossover in the receiver at 90hz . LFE-input crossover in the sub selected to "Active' to bypass the sub filter and let the receiver doing the job. I set the volume of the sub to get approx 76 dB with the internal pink noise from the receiver, put the gain to 0.0 db. I checked the main volume of the receiver to get 75 dB at 250 hz.
Measurements are in the file attached capture 1.1.







I did a second run but with the crossover in the receiver at 160 hz, results are in the file attached capture 2.1








Maybe it was stupid to do it like that, if so , sorry. But if not does it help someone here to tell me if an antimode could worth it?


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello ,
I put twice the same graphic. I will send the second one later today. Excuse me ! When I say that I am a dinosuare with computers !!


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Does the Yamaha integrate the subwoofer well ? Without the use of another hardware device.

Am I missing something. ...?

I keep hearing that you should have to add a separate sub eq. Would it not be better to go the audessey xt32 route then to avoid the extra cost.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

magic said:


> Does the Yamaha integrate the subwoofer well ? Without the use of another hardware device.
> 
> Am I missing something. ...?
> 
> I keep hearing that you should have to add a separate sub eq. Would it not be better to go the audessey xt32 route then to avoid the extra cost.


As previously mentioned.. if you're after a plug n play solution, an amp with Audyssey XT32 will yield pretty good results easily. But if you're willing to take some measurements then the manual PEqs are a very powerful tool. 
YPAO will try to EQ the subs if the room bass response isn't too bad, but it's not going to go crazy trying to correct nasty room modes. 
If you're after the detail and SQ that the Yammy offer with the ease of setup of Audyssey, then add a DSPeaker Antimode to the mix.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

littlejohn74 said:


> As previously mentioned.. if you're after a plug n play solution, an amp with Audyssey XT32 will yield pretty good results easily. But if you're willing to take some measurements then the manual PEqs are a very powerful tool.
> YPAO will try to EQ the subs if the room bass response isn't too bad, but it's not going to go crazy trying to correct nasty room modes.
> If you're after the detail and SQ that the Yammy offer with the ease of setup of Audyssey, then add a DSPeaker Antimode to the mix.


Ok thanks .... I'm between the Yamaha and the marantz trying to make a decision.......I'm still thinking


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

magic said:


> Does the Yamaha integrate the subwoofer well ? Without the use of another hardware device.
> 
> Am I missing something. ...?
> 
> I keep hearing that you should have to add a separate sub eq. Would it not be better to go the audessey xt32 route then to avoid the extra cost.


If you check the graph in my review you'll see that YPAO brought my bass response (below 100Hz) from about ±6db down to about ±3db. Now take a look at my X4100W review (just published) and you'll see that XT32 did not do as well in the bass region. In both cases I was able to achieve comparable or better results using the receiver's built-in EQ. The Yamaha has a PEQ (a very good one IMO) and the Denon has a graphic EQ which also produced very good results.

I'm conducting an experiment to compare all of the popular brands of room correction, so stay tuned for a detailed (ok, not _Wayne Myers_ detailed) write-up in the next few months. It will include Audyssey MultEQ (basic) and MultiEQ XT32, Anthem ARC, Arcam's proprietary system, MCACC Pro, Onkyo AccuEQ, and YPAO RSC. I expect the results from my reviews to be an indication how they will compare, but I'm going a bit more in-depth for the comparison.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Peter Loeser said:


> If you check the graph in my review you'll see that YPAO brought my bass response (below 100Hz) from about ±6db down to about ±3db. Now take a look at my X4100W review (just published) and you'll see that XT32 did not do as well in the bass region. In both cases I was able to achieve comparable or better results using the receiver's built-in EQ. The Yamaha has a PEQ (a very good one IMO) and the Denon has a graphic EQ which also produced very good results.
> 
> I'm conducting an experiment to compare all of the popular brands of room correction, so stay tuned for a detailed (ok, not _Wayne Myers_ detailed) write-up in the next few months. It will include Audyssey MultEQ (basic) and MultiEQ XT32, Anthem ARC, Arcam's proprietary system, MCACC Pro, Onkyo AccuEQ, and YPAO RSC. I expect the results from my reviews to be an indication how they will compare, but I'm going a bit more in-depth for the comparison.


I am looking forward to read your comparison. 

Excuse me if I am not at the right thread to put my graph or if it does not help you to see if a sub eq device would improve my audio. Thank you very much for all your comments.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> I am looking forward to read your comparison. Excuse me if I am not at the right thread to put my graph or if it does not help you to see if a sub eq device would improve my audio. Thank you very much for all your comments.


I would suggest you start a new thread in the EQ / calibration forum since you are discussing a different Yamaha receiver and a different version of YPAO. You should get some feedback there from others who may have similar experience. Feel free to link back to this discussion.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

littlejohn74 said:


> 4. If you're after a genuine plug n play room correction system, then consider an Antimode unit. Either an 8033s or Dual Core 2.0. I recently purchased a dual core 2.0 and it's hands down the easiest and best sounding of the three for room correction.


Hello,
maybe my questions are stupid.
1-If I can afford Antimode dual core 2.0 instead of 8033s, can I use it to EQ the front channels and the sub (like a stereo 2.1 which it is his primarely purpose) with my 5.1 HT setup from my Yamaha receiver? 
2- If so, could I run YPAO, copy for instance FLAT peq results to MANUEL and there to cancel the equalized bandwidths for front L and R (because managed by Antimode) and keep those peq results for center channel and surround L and R channel?
Thanks.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> Hello,
> maybe my questions are stupid.
> 1-If I can afford Antimode dual core 2.0 instead of 8033s, can I use it to EQ the front channels and the sub (like a stereo 2.1 which it is his primarely purpose) with my 5.1 HT setup from my Yamaha receiver?
> 2- If so, could I run YPAO, copy for instance FLAT peq results to MANUEL and there to cancel the equalized bandwidths for front L and R (because managed by Antimode) and keep those peq results for center channel and surround L and R channel?
> Thanks.


Are you not happy with the front L and R after YPAO too? Why not just use an external solution (Antimode, etc) for the sub only?


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I was asking just in case, but since the front are OK the logical choice is to eq the sub because YPAO does not eq the sub in a RX-V773.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

FargateOne said:


> Hello,
> maybe my questions are stupid.
> 1-If I can afford Antimode dual core 2.0 instead of 8033s, can I use it to EQ the front channels and the sub (like a stereo 2.1 which it is his primarely purpose) with my 5.1 HT setup from my Yamaha receiver?
> 2- If so, could I run YPAO, copy for instance FLAT peq results to MANUEL and there to cancel the equalized bandwidths for front L and R (because managed by Antimode) and keep those peq results for center channel and surround L and R channel?
> Thanks.


It would not really be possible for you to eq the LR mains with your setup. The Antimode has to sit between a preamp and a power amp. Unless you wish to use the Antimode DC as a preamp, in which case you will go back to being a 2.1 setup.
Why not go to the DSPeaker site and download the antimode manuals.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

littlejohn74 said:


> 5. If you have the time, it is worth the time and effort to experiment with different locations to place the mic for sampling. even a few inches can make a noticeable difference.


Sir,
I tried this week with my first set of locations for the mic (beyong 3 inches more or less). Today I changed for 8 locations beyong 10 inches (25 cm) more or less. You were right.
Great difference, more presence, music in film and surround sound more detailed, maybe the image less precise.
I've also orderred Antimode 8033s-II. We will see.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone compared the 3040 to the 2040 ?? Does the higher DAC in the 3040 make a significant difference in sound ?

I know that could be a subjective question but I'm still interested in opinions from those who compared them.

Thanks


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Got my 3040 today and started setting it up. If you have one of the Aventage AVRs and don't use the IP address to configure, you're missing out big time; it's very cool and super easy. Few questions for you guys that have these units. First, I have my Oppo set to send Bitstream and let the 3040 decode. Am I correct in thinking that the 'Straight' mode is the one to be on for general usage without any effects? I ask because nothing on the screen shows what it's decoding, just the speakers being used and 'Straight.' Am I doing something wrong here? I am used to seeing the format it's decoding somewhere on the screen? Thanks.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

chris0228 said:


> Got my 3040 today and started setting it up. If you have one of the Aventage AVRs and don't use the IP address to configure, you're missing out big time; it's very cool and super easy. Few questions for you guys that have these units. First, I have my Oppo set to send Bitstream and let the 3040 decode. Am I correct in thinking that the 'Straight' mode is the one to be on for general usage without any effects? I ask because nothing on the screen shows what it's decoding, just the speakers being used and 'Straight.' Am I doing something wrong here? I am used to seeing the format it's decoding somewhere on the screen? Thanks.


Yes, there is an option to display the sound format vs DSP program.

Have a quick look in the manual as I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,
cancelled the 8033 because had a chance to buy a used but mint condition Dual Core 2.0 which gives more options even for equing a sub only. It should arrives soon...
I'll be back a.s.a.p. after testing it.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys. Is there a discrete sub crossover setting that I am missing somewhere or is it set by adjusting the front speaker xover?


----------



## Mrgrimble (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the review 

So do you think that it is worth spending another 1K$ on the 3040 instead of the Denon 4100?


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mrgrimble said:


> Thanks for the review  So do you think that it is worth spending another 1K$ on the 3040 instead of the Denon 4100?


Depends on your taste. Without question those DACs in the front stage of the Yamaha blow away the Denons. If you listen to lossless audio then it's a no brainier. I've had Denon receivers for years, I now own the 3040 and it's by far the best sounding receiver I've owned.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

chris0228 said:


> Depends on your taste. Without question those DACs in the front stage of the Yamaha blow away the Denons. If you listen to lossless audio then it's a no brainier. I've had Denon receivers for years, I now own the 3040 and it's by far the best sounding receiver I've owned.


What if the Yamaha and Denon were run in pure direct mode (Bluray decoded to 7.1 LPCM to AVR)? Without extra processing in the AVR, will the A1040 beats Denon?


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Skylinestar said:


> What if the Yamaha and Denon were run in pure direct mode (Bluray decoded to 7.1 LPCM to AVR)? Without extra processing in the AVR, will the A1040 beats Denon?


The A1040 has the ESS ES9006 DACs which are very similar to the Denons electronics. I would imagine it would be pretty comparable. An upgrade to the ESS ES9016 SABRE32 Ultra DACs in the A3040 would be where you start hearing a difference.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried playing a DTS Audio 5.1 DVD? I am curious as to what happens to the sound...does it go to the height channels too?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Has anyone tried playing a DTS Audio 5.1 DVD? I am curious as to what happens to the sound...does it go to the height channels too?


The Dolby Surround upmixer will expand a 5.1 source to fit the full Atmos configuration.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> The Dolby Surround upmixer will expand a 5.1 source to fit the full Atmos configuration.


In your opinion, which upmixer sounds best when upmixing 5.1 movies to 7.1 + FH + RH?
Dolby Surround Upmixer or Yamaha CinemaDSP HD3


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Skylinestar said:


> In your opinion, which upmixer sounds best when upmixing 5.1 movies to 7.1 + FH + RH?
> Dolby Surround Upmixer or Yamaha CinemaDSP HD3


I didn't explore the whole list of Yamaha DSP modes, and honestly don't remember the names. Some of them are quite good, others I didn't like at all. In general, the Yamaha surround modes made good use of the front and rear presence speakers without drawing too much attention to them. Having said that, I found myself preferring the Dolby Surround upmixer most of the time for movies. The Yamaha does have some pretty interesting music DSP modes - concert halls, etc. which can be pretty convincing, if that's what you're after. I generally prefer music in 2-channel though, so I didn't really use Yamaha or Dolby upmixers on music.


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Did you use Dolby Atmos certified speakers for the review?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

EricZimmerman said:


> Thanks for the review. Did you use Dolby Atmos certified speakers for the review?


 No


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

Now that I have had time to try a few different configurations on my new setup, the multi position mic placement using 3 positions (center Left then Right) and no height angle measurements yields the best sound. I need to upgrade my surround L and R and add ceiling drops for the rear atmos setup.


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

now that the tweaks are done on the new Yamaha/Klipsch configuration. I have actually had time to sample some of the Yamaha DSP selections for music. It is very nice to have this option as my last Denon, all be it a good one, did not have any of the bells and whistles the Yamaha brings to the table. The Hall DSPs and Venue DSPs are by far the best I have heard and I have been running Yamaha Sound cards in all of my PCs for a really long time.


----------



## EricZimmerman (Oct 9, 2015)

:hsd:Right now I am listening to a Scorpions concert at The Roxy Theater. :hsd:


----------

